

Not Safe For YouTube: How Google Draws the Line Between Porn and Art (NSFW) - followmylee
http://gizmodo.com/5993806/not-safe-for-youtube-how-google-draws-the-line-between-porn-and-art

======
earlz
....and all the videos he points out have now been taken down lol

